
Anonymous Reacts to Megaupload Takedown With “Largest Attack Ever” - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/19/anonymous-megaupload-department-of-justice/
======
dangrossman
This story is already on the front page 3 times; submissions that are 2 hours
and 1 hour earlier than this one. Please exercise a little restraint and stop
posting copies. This should be flagged, not upvoted.

